
Show HN: A reader mode sharable url – built with Cloudflare workers - tuananh
https://github.com/tuananh/reader
======
n2j3
Was looking for something exactly like this the other day. Wanted to share a
short story but outline.com's default font looks wonky in polytonic Greek.
This one works great, thanks.

------
hieloz
Similar to [https://outline.com/](https://outline.com/), but it doesn't work
well for some webs. such as
[https://reader.tuananh.net/?url=https://www.bbc.com/news/hea...](https://reader.tuananh.net/?url=https://www.bbc.com/news/health-51391151)

